# من المستحيلات:



## tasoni queena (31 يوليو 2011)

*من المستحيلات هههههههه*

من المستحيلات:


1-ياباني كسول
2-سعودي جائع
3-صومالي شبعان
4-صيني أسود
5-فيلم هندي ليس فيه غناء
6- مسلسل تركي أقل من 100 حلقة
7- برازيلي لا يحب الكرة
8- جامايكي لا يدخن الحشيش
9- أمريكي لم يأكل الهمبرغر
10- مصرى ميفتيش


----------



## angil sky (31 يوليو 2011)

*رد: من المستحيلات هههههههه*


هههههههههههههه فعلا من المستحيلات
ميرسي حبيبتي


----------



## هشام المهندس (1 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: من المستحيلات هههههههه*

حلوه تسلم ايدكي
الرب يباركك​


----------



## zama (1 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: من المستحيلات هههههههه*

الموضوع ممتاز جداً بأمانة ، لكن أسمحيلي النقطة دي مش لطيفة و مش حقيقية ..



> 9- إسرائيلي شجاع



نوعية البشرية دي جبارة جداً ..


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: من المستحيلات هههههههه*

*عندك حق يا كووينا*

*خصوصا المصري*​


----------



## عماد+سامى (2 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: من المستحيلات هههههههه*

1-ياباني كسول
دى ماشى
2-سعودي جائع
لا فيه هناك عندهم الشيعة بيتعاملوا اسواء من المسيحين فى مصر
3-صومالي شبعان
ايه ما سمعتيش عن القراصنة الصوماليين
4-صيني أسود
مافيش حاجة مضمونة دلوقتى وخصوصا الصينى ممكن يصنعوه
5-فيلم هندي ليس فيه غناء
هيقتبسوا فيلم 
6- مسلسل تركي أقل من 100 حلقة
بكرة حزب العدالة عندهم هيلغى الاعلام والمسلسلات عشان ترتاحى
7- برازيلي لا يحب الكرة
اكيد عندهم مجانين بالمستشفايات
8- جامايكي لا يدخن الحشيش
قعدتو تقرو على الحشيش غلى هيجيبو تمنه منين
9- إسرائيلي شجاع
العرب من غبائهم يكدبو الكدبة ويصدقوها ازاى كل العرب بشعوبهم وبجيوشهم بيعملو ا حساب للشعب دا وبيخافوا يحاربوه وهم اضعاف اضعاف الشعب دا اذا كان الشعب دا جبان
10- أمريكي لم يأكل الهمبرغر
فيه دلوقتى ناس نباتيه
11 - مصرى ميفتيش
ازاى عندنا الصحرا مليانه رهبان ومتوحدين وعندهم السلفين محدش فيهم يقدر يفتح بقة بفتوى يتمنع عنة المصروف السعودية بس هى اللي تطلع الفتوى ايه ما شفتيش العلم فى ميدان التحرير كان اكتر من علم مصر


----------



## The light of JC (2 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: من المستحيلات هههههههه*

ههههههههه حلو اوي الرب يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (2 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: من المستحيلات هههههههه*

*من المستحيلات:


1-ياباني كسول
2-سعودي جائع
3-صومالي شبعان
4-صيني أسود
5-فيلم هندي ليس فيه غناء
6- مسلسل تركي أقل من 100 حلقة
7- برازيلي لا يحب الكرة
8- جامايكي لا يدخن الحشيش
9- إسرائيلي شجاع
10- أمريكي لم يأكل الهمبرغر

*


















* 11 - مصرى ميفتيش

**روعه جداااااا
شكرااااا*
​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (2 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: من المستحيلات هههههههه*

*ههههههه ميرسيييييييي
حلو كتير
*​


----------



## كوك (2 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: من المستحيلات هههههههه*

_هههههههههه_
_روعه يا تاسونى_

_تسلم ايدك _​


----------



## أنجيلا (2 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: من المستحيلات هههههههه*

*حلوة يا كوينا*
*ميرسي حبيبتي*


----------



## sosofofo (4 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: من المستحيلات هههههههه*

حلوة  ياتاسوني


----------



## tasoni queena (4 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: من المستحيلات هههههههه*




> هههههههههههههه فعلا من المستحيلات
> ميرسي حبيبتي



هههههههه العفو يا قمر

شكرا يا انجيل حبيبتى


----------



## tasoni queena (4 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: من المستحيلات هههههههه*




> حلوه تسلم ايدكي
> الرب يباركك



شكرا هشام لردك الرائع


----------



## tasoni queena (4 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: من المستحيلات هههههههه*




> لموضوع ممتاز جداً بأمانة ، لكن أسمحيلي النقطة دي مش لطيفة و مش حقيقية ..
> 
> اقتباس
> 
> ...



تم التعديل شكرا مينا لردك الجميل


----------



## tasoni queena (4 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: من المستحيلات هههههههه*




> عندك حق يا كووينا
> 
> خصوصا المصري



ههههههههه شكرا مايكل لردك الجميل


----------



## tasoni queena (4 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: من المستحيلات هههههههه*




> 1-ياباني كسول
> دى ماشى
> 2-سعودي جائع
> لا فيه هناك عندهم الشيعة بيتعاملوا اسواء من المسيحين فى مصر
> ...



كلامك فى حاجات كتير متفقة معاها

بس الموضوع كله هزار

شكرا لردك الرائع


----------



## tasoni queena (4 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: من المستحيلات هههههههه*




> ههههههههه حلو اوي الرب يباركك



شكرا لردك الجميل


----------



## tasoni queena (4 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: من المستحيلات هههههههه*




> من المستحيلات:
> 
> 
> 1-ياباني كسول
> ...



هههههههههه شكرا استاذ نهيسى لردك الرائع


----------



## tasoni queena (4 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: من المستحيلات هههههههه*




> ههههههه ميرسيييييييي
> حلو كتير



شكرا شذا يا قمر

لردك الرائع


----------



## tasoni queena (4 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: من المستحيلات هههههههه*




> هههههههههه
> روعه يا تاسونى
> 
> تسلم ايدك



شكرا كوك لردك الجميل


----------



## tasoni queena (4 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: من المستحيلات هههههههه*




> حلوة يا كوينا
> ميرسي حبيبتي



شكرا يا قمر لردك الجميل


----------



## tasoni queena (4 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: من المستحيلات هههههههه*




> حلوة ياتاسوني



شكرا يا سوسو لردك الجمييل


----------



## روزي86 (5 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: من المستحيلات هههههههه*

هههههههههههههههه صح اوي

تسلم ايدك يا قمر


----------



## tasoni queena (6 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: من المستحيلات هههههههه*




> هههههههههههههه صح اوي
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا قمر



شكرا يا قمر لردك الجميل


----------



## روزي86 (16 مارس 2012)

*  1-ياباني كسول*
*  2-سعودي جائع*
*  3-صومالي شبعان*
* 4-صيني أسود*
*  5-فيلم هندي ليس فيه غناء*
*  6- مسلسل تركي أقل من 100 حلقة*
*  7- برازيلي لا يحب الكرة*
*  8- جامايكي لا يدخن الافيون*
*  9- إسرائيلي شجاع*
*  10- أمريكي لم يأكل الهمبرغر*
*  11 - مصرى ميفتيش*​


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (16 مارس 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوة


----------



## روزي86 (29 مارس 2012)

ahm@d n@bil 1 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> حلوة




مرورك احلي

ميرسي ليك


----------



## روزي86 (29 مارس 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> ههههههههههه
> جديدة دى حلوة هههههههههههههههههه




نورت يا سمير


----------



## twety (2 أبريل 2012)

*ههههههههههههه
حلوين يا روزى

فعلاى من المستحيلات
*


----------



## روزي86 (2 أبريل 2012)

نورتي يا قمر

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## johna&jesus (2 أبريل 2012)

ههههههههههههههه
وهى الاخت منين 
بالظبط ؟؟؟


----------



## روزي86 (2 أبريل 2012)

ههههههههه من شبرا


----------



## johna&jesus (2 أبريل 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه من شبرا


يعنى ش ش ش 
صح :ura1::ura1:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 أبريل 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> *1-ياباني كسول*
> *2-سعودي جائع*
> *3-صومالي شبعان*
> *4-صيني أسود*
> ...


*12 - مصرية مابتنكدش على جوزها*  :94:​


----------



## روزي86 (2 أبريل 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> يعنى ش ش ش
> صح :ura1::ura1:




هههههههههههه:t23::act23:


----------



## روزي86 (2 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *12 - مصرية مابتنكدش على جوزها*  :94:​




ههههههههههههه:budo:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *12 - مصرية مابتنكدش على جوزها* :94:​


13- مصرى مبيخنقش و يطلع عين مراته و شارى دماغه:act23:

  حلوه يا روزى


----------



## هشام المهندس (2 أبريل 2012)

حلوه فعلا  شكرا روزي 
الرب يبارك ويحفظك​


----------



## روزي86 (2 أبريل 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> 13- مصرى مبيخنقش و يطلع عين مراته و شارى دماغه:act23:
> 
> حلوه يا روزى




هههههههههه 

مرورك احلي يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (2 أبريل 2012)

هشام المهندس قال:


> حلوه فعلا  شكرا روزي
> الرب يبارك ويحفظك​




ميرسي ليك يا هشام

نورت


----------



## بنت فاديا (6 أبريل 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## هالة الحب (7 أبريل 2012)

دايما عندك جديد ورائع.


----------



## روزي86 (9 أبريل 2012)

بنت فاديا قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه




نورتي يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (9 أبريل 2012)

هالة الحب قال:


> دايما عندك جديد ورائع.




ميرسي حبيبتي

ودايما منورة مواضيعي


----------



## +Sameh+ (9 أبريل 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> *  11 - مصرى ميفتيش*​


*
اساتذه و رؤساء اقسام فى الحاجات دى

جميل يا روزى
*​


----------



## روزي86 (10 أبريل 2012)

ههههههههههه

نورت يا هيروووووو


----------



## hisham said (12 أبريل 2012)

بس انتى نسيتى واحدة روزى
منتدى الكنيسة من غير روزى مش هايبقى حلووووووو 
بجد حاجات جميلة روزى اشكرك عليها


----------



## روزي86 (28 أبريل 2012)

hisham said قال:


> بس انتى نسيتى واحدة روزى
> منتدى الكنيسة من غير روزى مش هايبقى حلووووووو
> بجد حاجات جميلة روزى اشكرك عليها




ميرسي جدا علي زوقك في الكلام

ربنا يفرحك دايما


----------



## grges monir (29 أبريل 2012)

حلوة روزى


----------



## روزي86 (30 أبريل 2012)

مرورك احلي يا جرجس


----------



## scream man (14 مايو 2012)

اخر وحدة جمدة ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (14 مايو 2012)

نورت الموضوع كله بمرورك


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (14 مايو 2012)

ومن المستحيلات أن تجد موقع عربي لا يوجد فيه شتائم 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## نعيم لوندى جرجس (14 مايو 2012)

طبعا دة مستحيل ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (20 مايو 2012)

ahm@d n@bil 1 قال:


> ومن المستحيلات أن تجد موقع عربي لا يوجد فيه شتائم
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




ههههههههههه

ميرسي لمرورك


----------



## روزي86 (20 مايو 2012)

نعيم لوندى جرجس قال:


> طبعا دة مستحيل ههههههههههههههههههههه




هههههههههه علي رأيك

ميرسي ليك


----------



## tasoni queena (28 فبراير 2013)

شكرا لردودكم الجميلة كلكم


----------

